# Germany Bundesliga 30 Nov- 02 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 29, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
30 Nov 21:30 Fortuna Dusseldorf - Eintracht Frankfurt 3.15 3.30 2.38 +189  
01 Dec 16:30 Greuther Furth - VfB Stuttgart 3.15 3.40 2.32 +189  
01 Dec 16:30 FC Augsburg - SC Freiburg 2.70 3.25 2.75 +154  
01 Dec 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Hannover 96 2.15 3.40 3.50 +191  
01 Dec 16:30 Bayer Leverkusen - 1 FC Nuremberg 1.50 4.40 6.80 +198  
01 Dec 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - Borussia M'gladbach 1.45 4.70 7.20 +198  
01 Dec 19:30 Bayern Munich - Borussia Dortmund 1.87 3.70 4.25 +197  
02 Dec 16:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Werder Bremen 2.63 3.35 2.75 +190  
02 Dec 18:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Hamburger SV 2.00 3.60 3.80 +192


----------

